# Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what???



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm (finally) going to start the wiring for my VR6 swap. The car is an '85 so it has CE1, it has power windows, mirrors, & locks. I would like to keep the power accessories with a minimum of headache.
I have the complete harness from the 1998 Jetta that I got the swap from and I'm wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Do I swap the entire harness out, do I swap most of it and splice in stuff like the mirrors, lights & dash crap, or?? 
Thanks.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (85gtii16v)*

you splice the inside of the car....dash, fuel pump etc etc


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (dubbinmk2)*

dont splice dude you need to get the harness from 90-92 car for the inside dash etc if you wanna do it right


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (brian500)*

There's only a few things that you need to splice into to make it work with CE1. CE2 is not worth the hassle unless the car is a total cluster to start with or doesn't have ANY wiring in it.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (brian500)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian500* »_dont splice dude you need to get the harness from 90-92 car for the inside dash etc if you wanna do it right

i agree with brian
if you get a harness for the inside for your power this and power that out of a 90-92 jetta/golf then those wires will be CE2
use a CE2 fuse pannel 
and the VR harness will plug right in
you can use 
a2resource.com
beauty stuff there...
I converted my A1 to CE2 best mod ever...everything is nice and clean no sodering wires no bs
deffinatly worth the extra bit of time in my eyes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, the CE1 harness is intact and the in-car stuff is in good shape. 
I don't mean to be all "just tell me what to do" but could somebody do that. I've been searching but haven't really found much. 
I've installed stereos before, but I'm really intimidated by an electrical project of this size.
Edit: just read the reply above, I'm reaaaaaaaaaaally pressed for time and cash because I'm going back to school in the fall. I will look into getting ahold of the CE2 stuff but if possible I'd like to work with what I have.


_Modified by 85gtii16v at 1:31 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (need_a_VR6)*

Swapping from CE1 to CE2 is easy as hell, providing you have the entire harness. This will be the easiest thing in the whole swap. The in-tank pump harness is universal so you unplug the CE1 connector & plug in the CE2 one. The only difference with the tail light section is the grounds but everything is plug & play. The dash harness is just a matter of pulling out the old and laying in the new. The blower motor has a universal connection aswell. Just make sure you get the ign. & stalk harness.


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (Capt.Dreadz)*

Thanks everyone. Based on the advice I've been given, I think I'm going to convert to CE2 and avoid any potential headaches, but I have a couple of questions.
Fusebox: Should I use the Mk3 fusebox I already have or get a Mk2 one with the CE2 harness, I imagine some of the relays and stuff are different, but it also might not matter.
Harness: I have the complete Mk3 harness, I'll be separating out the engine part, which means I need....the interior/dash harness, the headlight harness and the ignition/stalk harness, are these all part of the same "thing" or are they separate. I'm going to use the Mk3 instrument cluster so I *think* I'm ok there with the parts I have too.
I might have found someone on the vortex who has what I need already pulled from the car, but I want to make sure it's got everything. Thanks again.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (85gtii16v)*

Ce2 swap is a bad idea in my opinion. You have to change the switches in the dash and i think the blower motor. You will need to splice ur windows and mirrors to the ce2 harness afterwards. Why not just splice the obd2 harness to ce1 plugs. Its not as hard as people make sound. A2resource has pin outs and you just match the wires up and splice.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (bloody dismemberment)*

do yourself a favor and do it right mate. you will thank your self in the end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the question is how deep are your pocket?????


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Wiring question: MK2 VR6 swap, CE1 to what??? (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_Ce2 swap is a bad idea in my opinion. You have to change the switches in the dash and i think the blower motor. You will need to splice ur windows and mirrors to the ce2 harness afterwards. Why not just splice the obd2 harness to ce1 plugs. Its not as hard as people make sound. A2resource has pin outs and you just match the wires up and splice. 


exactly what I did


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------

